# Attitude Price Drop!



## 4EVR420 (Mar 2, 2010)

I just thought the good people of MP should be aware that attitude has lowered there prices a couple of dollars.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

really? thats good...ifgured they were so busy they didnt need to. did they make an announcement? or is it something you noticed?


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 2, 2010)

I was just doing a little preshopping for this weekend and noticed every thing i had been deciding on was about $3 cheaper. every little bit helps!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

yes it does...


----------

